

Engineers Onstage: Ryoo on Semiconductors, Zerosoft, graduate education - eldavido
http://rnd.io/engineers_onstage/20120308-ryoo-on-semiconductors

======
eldavido
This is the first of an interview series my friend Ravi and are doing where we
interview working engineers and scientists in the Bay Area. An audio
transcript is posted to the site, there's also a podcast available at
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/engineers-
onstage/id53496...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/engineers-
onstage/id534963702)

